# Looking in tampa area



## FLATS (May 30, 2008)

looking for inkjet/digital printing on cotton. my designs, 5"X7" prints run on my cotton interlock yardage.

don't need transfers and screen printing.

anyone in the tampa bay area? 
i'm in st pete.
any advice, direction or help is greatly appreciated.

thanks
Flats


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Call BelQuette, they are in your backyard.
Dan


----------



## FLATS (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Dan, I'm calling now.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

I forgot I think that they are closed on Fridays  
Dan


----------



## Red Hot Ads (Dec 28, 2008)

I am also looking for someone in tampa area to do 7 pieces for me front and back. I got roped into this design and can't get it to work on my screen printer. 

Thanks


----------

